# Aslan paid me a visit



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

I was away for a week in Arkansas, when I came back today i saw giant cat prints all over the lawn I guess he felt bad about messen up the yard because I found these waiting for me!


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

wow!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

awesome. I really like the LA tubos, especially the sapphires. One of the best mild cigars out IMHO. Nice pick ups


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

holy tubos, batman! those look tasty!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!! Nice hit!!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

OMG that is a fantasic hit.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

omg sweet hit


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

WOW!!! Amazing hit!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

SWEET! nice choice on the brands  Ok, so Im being kinda partial!

Awesome!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice pick up/hit!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

WOW! amazing!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow! Magnificent hit! Class!:eeek:


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

that looks just a TINY bit appealing


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice.now thats the way to get cigars .


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Nice hit dude, nice hit


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

i can guess there wont be any hard feelings? lol


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

wow those are amazing!i really like those la auroras!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

OMFG what a great hit :dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding Hit!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh wow those look gooooood:dribble:
nice hit!


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

mind blowing!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

thx everybody, i was real excited about these. ill deff be throwen a few of these puppys to some folks.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Sweet hit!!!! I love those LA Tubos...tasty little buggers!


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

All I can say is; DAMN!!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Holy Sh...


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

That kitty's got claws! Nice!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Shite!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

That is just plain lunacy!!!!!!!!! I really enjoyed the maduro one of those that I had. One of the better medium smokes I have ever had I think. Grats Bully!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

nice hit


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

So who was it that sent this great lion your way?
Self inflected?
Nice smokes all the same.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

DAMN!!! That is total devastation!:dribble:


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Damn! That's over 3 days worth of smokes for you!! LOL


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

That is heavy artillery!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Aren't they pretty! Nice!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Those are freakin awesome,La Aurora platnium is my favorite


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

wwas it aslan or santa clause that visited your place


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice...Ill bet Sondra love to see that.


----------

